# What age for real bow?



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I say when she is physically ready, 3 is a little young for a real bow. I would say at least 5 for a bow like the diamond nuclear ice or other little bows. another option is the Fred Bear scout. its 13 pounds pull, and has a very wide draw length range, minimum is 16". Good luck with the little one! hope to see her in the olympics someday! :wink:


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> i say when she is physically ready, 3 is a little young for a real bow. I would say at least 5 for a bow like the diamond nuclear ice or other little bows. Another option is the fred bear scout. Its 13 pounds pull, and has a very wide draw length range, minimum is 16". Good luck with the little one! Hope to see her in the olympics someday! :wink:


x2,


----------



## Dhostetler339 (Dec 11, 2011)

well sooner than you think on you tube there is a girl who started shooting at her age and shes 7 now and pullin 74lbs!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Dhostetler339 said:


> well sooner than you think on you tube there is a girl who started shooting at her age and shes 7 now and pullin 74lbs!


right in the pride.... I cant even do that lol


----------



## chelly527 (Aug 26, 2012)

I certainly wish my parents had gotten me in to archery at a young age. I didn't get my first bow til I was 23. I'll definitely encourage my daughter if she seems interested and wants to move forward in the sport. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Dhostetler339 (Dec 11, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> right in the pride.... I cant even do that lol


ya me either


----------



## glass3222 (Jan 12, 2008)

My daughter started with a little recurve and some help when she was 3 and a half









I got her a compound, Diamond Atomic, this past Christmas. She loves it.


----------



## chelly527 (Aug 26, 2012)

She looks great shooting that compound. I'm thinking come Christmas this year we'll see how excited she still is about it and then get her a recurve. She'll be a month away from turning 4 at that point.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:wink: real cool let them have fun....................


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

outdoorsman3 said:


> right in the pride.... I cant even do that lol


Aaawwwe thats too bad. But hey, i can do lat pulldowns with 220#


----------

